# Log or pulse, which one is better?



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

just trying to think... I havent finished up the manifold yet.. and i have these 2 options.. log will be so much easier.. but i dont know which would be better.. 

Your honest opinion??

(im curious, cause i see some high hp cars with log style..)


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

Chuck, you have already put a lot of time into a pulse type, correct at least according to your other posts. I think you should stick with it. Either way if you make one, i can garentee that others will ask you to make another for them, I don't know how much parts are total(yet) but if you make it for $100 then sell it for $200, thats a little bit of change, ya think. Just guessing on prices.

Dave

Either way good luck.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a properly designed pulse converter will outflow and outperform a log any day. Pulse converter manifolds utilize the firing order of the cylinders and scavenging effect to maintain smooth flow into the turbo.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Thats what i was figuring.. Ive been drawing it out, and i think i found a MUCH simpler way to do the manifold than before.. i gotta get out the sketching pad tonight.. and draw out some models.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

did this answer your question chuck? cuz if so I'm going to close it before the poll snatchers come and have a field day with it.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

yes, please dear god, close this thread


----------

